# FINISHED BUILDS FOR 2009 ONLY!



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

OK HERE IT IS ! THIS WILL BE ARE 2009 BUILT MODEL TOPIC! 

LETS SEE 09 BRING BIG AND BADDER BUILDS AND BUILDERS ! 
COMPLETED  kits of 2009 !



:biggrin:


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

1st of 2009


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

My first build for 2009 Peanut Butter&Jelly.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Jan 3 2009, 11:22 PM~12597333
> *My first build for 2009 Peanut Butter&Jelly.
> 
> 
> ...


thats badass :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

my 1st for 09


----------



## JMONEY (Dec 13, 2008)




----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 6 2009, 04:50 PM~12625337
> *my 1st for 09
> 
> 
> ...


Fucking bad ass!!


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 6 2009, 07:59 PM~12625449
> *Fucking bad ass!!
> *


x2 and Jmoney....looks pretty good bro.All of them are looking good keep it up guys!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks homies


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

ole scrappy is my first completed build for 09 :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Jan 6 2009, 05:17 PM~12625612
> *ole scrappy is my first completed build for 09 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That one is so fuckin sick!! Great work on that. How long did that one take you??


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

thanks.....its been tossed around and redone and redone for a bit til i had the idea of the glass roof and decided to finish it .....its was parted out a few times


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 6 2009, 08:50 PM~12625337
> *my 1st for 09
> 
> 
> ...




thats bad as fawk....................... but i never thought you would build outside mopar tho :biggrin: looks good bro


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks homie, it was one of them rare occarances that happen, and im already workin on a mopar :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 7 2009, 02:21 AM~12629467
> *thanks homie, it was one of them rare occarances that happen, and im already workin on a mopar :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin: looks good bro, maybe we an get one maybe two more chebbys outa ya this year :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

well if i can get some grey flocking ill have another one done :0 

another one is pushin it, but i got another 66 wagon built that i wanna redo


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

set my son up with a little tripod and let him take his own pics again....

*our first father/son build for 2009*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

tell little homie it looks real good bro


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*HERES MY FIRST FOR '09....*

























1 DOWN AND MANY MORE TO GO!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

The only reason spike did a chevy is because he wanted to make a car a 4x4 and couldnt bring himself to lifting a mopar
:happysad:

:roflmao:


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

> my 1st for 09
> 
> ]
> 
> ...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

my first for 09
*61 imp vert...*


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> The only reason spike did a chevy is because he wanted to make a car a 4x4 and couldnt bring himself to lifting a mopar
> :happysad:
> 
> :roflmao:


na, i actually had the thought of liftin one of my 57 300s, but already had plans for em, plus it was only a $5 chev kit so i didnt care if i fucked it up buildin it  



> > my 1st for 09
> >
> > ]
> >
> ...


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

Numero 1 for 09


----------



## JohnnyB (Nov 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 7 2009, 12:30 PM~12633103
> *my first for 09
> 61 imp vert...
> 
> ...


Great job! Nice work on the foil and the interior.

JB


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyB_@Jan 7 2009, 04:24 PM~12635580
> *Great job!  Nice work on the foil and the interior.
> 
> JB
> *


i appreiciate it bro :cheesy:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

this thing made me look to see where you were from spike :biggrin: - sticks of wisconsin
its a nice build but im not gonna lie i was :scrutinize: 



here is my first for 09


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

*this thing made me look to see where you were from spike :biggrin: - sticks of wisconsin*
its a nice build but im not gonna lie i was :scrutinize: 
:roflmao:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jan 7 2009, 06:30 PM~12635645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: thanks man. ya i live out in the sticks, but i aint gonna lie, 4x4s aint really my thing, i prefere low lows


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

well as a kid i build a few models but that was wen i was like 12 and now i have a real lo low but as i look into layitlow sumtimes i bump into models car threads and those muthafucers look real ass hell....that being said today me and my girl went on a hunt for g-bodys and big body cars (i dnt know the terms for them in model car lingo lol) and i had no luck finding any 1 that i liked so i bought an el camino ss which wasnext up on the " i wanna try to build one" list...lol.....so ima try to put it together with a few ideas ive stole from all the l.i.l. model members...so thanks to all of yall, yall have inspired me to try to get into my childhood dream...... ill post up pics as soon as i finish it.....


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

#2
55 Cameo done.....


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

THAT SHIT IS BAAAADDDD!!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx coast


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

That cameo is clean as fock!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 13 2009, 08:10 PM~12696186
> *That cameo is clean as fock!
> *


thanx homie


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

klean cameo homie uffin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx homies


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

#2 for 09'


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

good looking goat dropped :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jan 29 2009, 11:59 PM~12854335
> *good looking goat dropped :thumbsup:
> *




thanks bro


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey stilldown , nice Paint job on that Monte ! 

Like it much ...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*MINIDREAMS INC. 2009 LINE UP ! *</span>

*#1 <span style=\'color:MAROON\'>SILVER ROSE!*M.C.B.A. MEMBERS ONLY CADDY BUILD !


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

#1 FOR 09
















#2


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

ONE MORE FOR 09


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

clean builds in here


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

#2 f300

















#3 shelby continental


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*MINIDREAMS INC. 2009 LINE UP ! *</span>

*#1 SILVER ROSE!*M.C.B.A. MEMBERS ONLY CADDY BUILD !

<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/MCBA%20BUILDOFF/101_3403.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*#2 <span style=\'colorurple\'>PURPLE MIST ! *MY OLD SKOOL 70 IMPALA!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

My first for 2009


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 18 2009, 01:20 PM~13040782
> *MINIDREAMS INC. 2009  LINE  UP  !  </span>
> 
> #1 SILVER ROSE!M.C.B.A. MEMBERS ONLY  CADDY  BUILD !
> ...


Both of these rides came out pimp mini i have to say that the purple mist is my favorite of the two rides that you have made this year.....


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

#1 and #2.  
















.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

#1









#2


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

1st one in 09








2nd








3rd


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 18 2009, 04:03 PM~13041622
> *My first for 2009
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! and that ride in the background looks WOW as well! :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 18 2009, 01:03 PM~13041622
> *My first for 2009
> 
> 
> ...


damn.... looks like u could drop it in a 1:1 :0 :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 1 2009, 01:30 AM~13142753
> *damn.... looks like u could drop it in a 1:1  :0  :0
> *


SAME THING I WAS THINKING :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

*OneLowBull good shit bro *


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jevries+Mar 1 2009, 02:26 AM~13142726-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks Homies!!!


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

:cheesy: :roflmao: :0  :ugh: :barf: :barf: :happysad: :tongue:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

opp forgot to put this in here my 1 st my caprice high rider


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Mar 1 2009, 06:58 PM~13146532
> *:cheesy:  :roflmao:  :0    :ugh:  :barf:  :barf:  :happysad:  :tongue:
> 
> 
> ...


Hatin' ain't cool. We all have different tastes. :thumbsdown:


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

BLUE PRINT


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Mar 3 2009, 12:05 AM~13160149
> *BLUE PRINT
> 
> 
> ...



Damn....that is hella nice.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Mar 2 2009, 10:05 PM~13160149
> *BLUE PRINT
> 
> 
> ...


Oohlala!! :0 :0 SHARP!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Mar 2 2009, 10:05 PM~13160149
> *BLUE PRINT
> 
> 
> ...


very nice


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Mar 2 2009, 11:05 PM~13160149
> *BLUE PRINT
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Mar 3 2009, 06:05 AM~13160149
> *BLUE PRINT
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT.......LOOKS REAL NICE :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

I got my three boys into modeling this year....They've always watched with interest so I decided this was the year they start.... My oldest is 7, my middle is 6, and my youngest is 4. These are their first builds...I didnt help my older two at all...but I did give my youngest a hand with his....hope yall like.

This is my oldests first...









and his second for 2009...I like the way he painted the rims..









My middle boys first...and quite a damn good job I think....









and his second...









My youngest boys first.....


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Mar 3 2009, 12:05 AM~13160149
> *BLUE PRINT
> 
> 
> ...



That car and those rims :wow:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Feb 7 2009, 12:04 PM~12934663
> *#1 FOR 09
> 
> 
> ...



:0 OK SO I SERIUOSLY THOUGH TO MYSELF...WHY DID HE PUT A PIC OF A REAL TRUCK IN HERE ? :biggrin:  GREAT JOB HOMIE. ....AND THAT 59 -STRAIGHT GANGSTER TAKES ME BACK TO CRENSHAW IN TE 1990'S :biggrin:


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 3 2009, 10:02 AM~13164578
> *I got my three boys into modeling this year....They've always watched with interest so I decided this was the year they start.... My oldest is 7, my middle is 6, and my youngest is 4. These are their first builds...I didnt help my older two at all...but I did give my youngest a hand with his....hope yall like.
> 
> This is my oldests first...
> ...


I like your boys builds . Keep them interested in building and away from video games.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Man, I sure will try!! I only get them a couple days outta the month...but that's what we do on weekends they are here...atleast until summer time LOL.


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Number 2 for 09 and the last 20 years!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Fo sure , a very nice build and a great comeback build !


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Mar 6 2009, 03:56 AM~13198764
> *Number 2 for 09 and the last 20 years!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

first for 09...... been dragging...

53 Belair


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

hommies!! all these rides are lookin good, keep it up!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*MINIDREAMS INC. 2009 LINE UP ! *</span>

*#1 SILVER ROSE!*M.C.B.A. MEMBERS ONLY CADDY BUILD !

<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/MCBA%20BUILDOFF/101_3403.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*#2 PURPLE MIST ! *MY OLD SKOOL 70 IMPALA!

<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/101_3582.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<span style=\'colorINK\'>*#3 ASSOCIATION LOVE!*


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Mar 6 2009, 05:56 AM~13198764
> *Number 2 for 09 and the last 20 years!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice !! i got so rapped up in the glasshouse, i forgot you were also doing the caddy ,sweet !! looks great brother! :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 6 2009, 04:58 PM~13199980
> *MINIDREAMS INC. 2009  LINE  UP  !  </span>
> 
> #1 SILVER ROSE!M.C.B.A. MEMBERS ONLY  CADDY  BUILD !
> ...


LOOKS NICE LIKE THE 70 WITH THAT PATERN GREAT WORK
:thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Mar 6 2009, 11:43 AM~13201401
> *LOOKS NICE LIKE THE 70 WITH THAT PATERN GREAT WORK
> :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Damn, I gotta get off my ass and finish somethin'


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-IVE GOT THREE UNDER MY BELT THIS YEAR..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
#1








#2








#3


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*MINIDREAMS INC. 2009 LINE UP ! *</span>

*#1 SILVER ROSE!*M.C.B.A. MEMBERS ONLY CADDY BUILD !

<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/MCBA%20BUILDOFF/101_3403.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*#2 PURPLE MIST ! *MY OLD SKOOL 70 IMPALA!

<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/101_3582.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*#3 ASSOCIATION LOVE!*

<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/67%20MOPAR/101_3719.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<span style=\'color:BROWN\'>*#4 BROWN~EYE BOMBER !*


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Number 2 for 2009..Whored this thing everywhere else...might as well....LOL.


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

MONACO-NIGHTS


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

HERES MY BUILDS FOR THE YEAR :biggrin: 


#6


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 13 2009, 06:30 PM~13274145
> *HERES MY BUILDS FOR THE YEAR  :biggrin:
> #6
> 
> ...



all fuckin nice pancho unreal in person i cant even decide wich one is my favorite


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

x2 Pancho..........

but think the 62 vert is my favorite build....


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

"TEQUILA SUNRISE"
















and FORBIDDEN LOVER


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+Mar 13 2009, 06:37 PM~13275055-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks fellas i think the the 62 is my favorite also my best paint job so far


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

LIKE THAT BLACK ON BLACK TRUCK PANCHO


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 6 2009, 11:17 AM~13202593
> *Damn, I gotta get off my ass and finish somethin'
> *


x-2

all sick work homies :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 6 2009, 03:17 PM~13202593
> *Damn, I gotta get off my ass and finish somethin'
> *


me too


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*MINIDREAMS INC. 2009 LINE UP ! *</span>

*#1 SILVER ROSE!*M.C.B.A. MEMBERS ONLY CADDY BUILD !

<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/MCBA%20BUILDOFF/101_3403.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*#2 PURPLE MIST ! *MY OLD SKOOL 70 IMPALA!

<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/101_3582.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*#3 ASSOCIATION LOVE!*

<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/67%20MOPAR/101_3719.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*#4 BROWN~EYE BOMBER !*

<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/53bomb/101_3768.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*#5 <span style=\'color:blue\'>BLUE DREAM ! *MINIDREAMS PATTERN HOW~TO REGAL!


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

imreally likin this page , i cant wait till my paint jobs are looking like you fellas :thumbsup: . almost there.......


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 13 2009, 08:43 PM~13275619
> *x2 Pancho..........
> 
> but think the 62 vert is my favorite build....
> *


X2


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Mar 14 2009, 12:27 AM~13276111
> *"TEQUILA SUNRISE"
> 
> 
> ...


hella nice builds man!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

x2!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

MORE PICTURES!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Mar 13 2009, 11:27 PM~13276111
> *"TEQUILA SUNRISE"
> 
> 
> ...


looking GOOD homie


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 14 2009, 04:51 PM~13280850
> *x2!
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Mar 15 2009, 05:56 AM~13284810
> *
> 
> 
> ...


okay, in a bit


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks man id love to see more! thats a great build! I wana trade! lol


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

#1


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

FORBIDDEN LOVER, i wanted this one to be early 90's style


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

NICE! how did you make the bed go all the way down with the nitch in the way of ur bed work?


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

just made another floor raised from the original


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

thats what i thought, so u glued the tailgate closed?


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

no, it opens, just didn't want to show that the floor is actually raised.


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

ah cool, i really like where you put the pumps! i wish i woulda did that!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

batteries are inside the bed under candy plexi, took some pics but very blurry. i will take some tomorrow when i get new batteries for the camera. i pulled out all my cars and was messin around with the cam and forgot i don't have any more batteries


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

i was woundering where they wwere


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

some badass work going down in here for 09

here is my latest


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)




----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:around:  
whoa that lambo is a trip :thumbsup: 

not my style ride but that is fkn awesome


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 14 2009, 10:18 AM~13279287
> *MINIDREAMS INC. 2009  LINE  UP  !  </span>
> 
> #1 SILVER ROSE!M.C.B.A. MEMBERS ONLY  CADDY  BUILD !
> ...



Showpieces


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

heres my second one for the year homies(STR-8 HOOD)... :biggrin:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

nice caddy


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Mar 17 2009, 06:44 PM~13307550
> *nice caddy
> *




fo sho


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

love the caddy Cruzin ! and MC the 2 colors on your 55 are very goodlookin together !


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 17 2009, 05:49 PM~13308615
> *love  the  caddy  Cruzin  !  and  MC  the  2  colors  on your  55  are  very  goodlookin  together !
> *


 :thumbsup: THANKS HOMIE


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 17 2009, 02:49 PM~13308615
> *love  the  caddy  Cruzin  !  and  MC  the  2  colors  on your  55  are  very  goodlookin  together !
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull+Mar 16 2009, 08:48 PM~13298373-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  these 2 rides lookin sweet. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Mar 17 2009, 12:13 PM~13303977
> *heres my second one for the year homies(STR-8 HOOD)... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...





straight sick homie, how much shipped to 15221 pittsburgh lol :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Mar 17 2009, 08:43 PM~13308557
> *
> 
> 
> ...





thats a clean whip


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Mar 16 2009, 08:48 PM~13298373
> *
> 
> 
> ...





nice pen work bro


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow+Mar 17 2009, 10:13 AM~13303977-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that tri 5 is rollin


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

#3 67 GTO


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Mar 23 2009, 07:06 PM~13366586
> *#3 67 GTO
> 
> 
> ...


is that that duplicolor clear? them wheels set it off


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Mar 23 2009, 09:08 PM~13366607
> *is that that duplicolor clear? them wheels set it off
> *


TESTORS 1814 WITH RAINBOW FLAKE.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Mar 23 2009, 06:06 PM~13366586
> *#3 67 GTO
> 
> 
> ...


Fresh Ride


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

BiggDeees!

1.  I have to catch up


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Catch up???? Looks like you took your time and build a bad ass, kick ass, clean ride homie.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

HERE'S MY 1ST 4 THA BIG '09.


































I TRIED TO DO GATER SKIN ON IT. LOL!!!!


















I FINISHED A 70 CAMARO YHIS WEEK,BUT I DON'T HAVE PIX OF IT YET. HOPEFULLY THIS YEAR I'LL FINISH @ LEAST 5. I HAVEN'T BUILT N E THING SINCE LAST YEAR SO I'LL TRY.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

HERE'S #2 4 THIS YEAR.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

I STILL NEED TO ADD THE REARVIEW MIRRORS..AS SOON AS I FIND THEM I'LL ADD THEM TO IT.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

DAAAAAANG HOMIE! lemme hook u up with some staggereds!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

?? SORRY, DON'T KNOW WUT THAT IS


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:biggrin: 

[#1]










[#2]


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Mar 16 2009, 07:48 PM~13298373
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice paint work homie


----------



## twiprod002 (Mar 22, 2009)

Here's my builds for 09.



























































































Thanks for looking.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

WELCOME TO LIL ! YOU GOT SOME COOL IDEAS PUT INTO SOME OF YOUR BUILD ! 

PLEASE INTRODUCE YOUR SELF AND LET US KNOW WHERE YOUR FROM AND SHOW US MORE OF YOUR BUILDS AND PROJECTS !


----------



## twiprod002 (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi all ' My name is Bernie I'm from port st lucie, florida. I'll be sure to post photos of upcoming projects and some of my builds of the past. Thanks for the warm welcome.
Bernie


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by twiprod002_@Mar 31 2009, 04:55 PM~13445634
> *Hi all ' My name is Bernie I'm from port st lucie, florida. I'll be sure to post photos of upcoming projects and some of my builds of the past. Thanks for the warm welcome.
> Bernie
> *


You're right up the highway from me! My superintendent lives in Port St. Lucie! Welcome homie!!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

U GOTS SOME NICE BUILDS BRO. WELCOME TO LIL. SHOW US MORE OF UR BUILDS.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

some sweet builds in here!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*MINIDREAMS INC. 2009 LINE UP ! *</span>

*#1 SILVER ROSE!*M.C.B.A. MEMBERS ONLY CADDY BUILD !

<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/MCBA%20BUILDOFF/101_3403.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*#2 PURPLE MIST ! *MY OLD SKOOL 70 IMPALA!

<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/101_3582.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*#3 ASSOCIATION LOVE!*

<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/67%20MOPAR/101_3719.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*#4 BROWN~EYE BOMBER !*

<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/53bomb/101_3768.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*#5 BLUE DREAM ! *MINIDREAMS PATTERN HOW~TO REGAL!

<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/MCBA%20BUILDOFF/101_3799.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*#6 <span style=\'colorurple\'>PLUM WHORE! *


----------



## twiprod002 (Mar 22, 2009)

Here's my latest..1966 Chevy Nova


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

Here's my first complete for 09.

This is the Mustang from the sci-fi B-movie Cherry 2000. It is the AMT 66 Mustang with the chassis (shortened) and 351C from the AMT 73 Cougar. There is a ton of scratched and modified parts, including the bumpers, winch, dash, suspension, skid plates etc, etc. I used several painting techniques to achieve the faded, scorched, weathered look of both the chassis, and body. It was a fun build and I learned a lot.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

thats tight ! like the bullet holes in the rear ~


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks man, that means a lot. If you've never seen the movie, here is the car it was based upon. 

http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g73/Jant.../background.jpg


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Apr 3 2009, 10:23 PM~13478943
> *Thanks man, that means a lot. If you've never seen the movie, here is the car it was based upon.
> 
> http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g73/Jant.../background.jpg
> *


Pretty Damn Good!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

HERES MY BUILDS FOR THE YEAR :biggrin: 
#7


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> HERES MY BUILDS FOR THE YEAR :biggrin:
> #1
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Pancho, you do some awesome work bro!! Truly inspirational!! That purple six-duece is my personal favorite and the '59 is a close second!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Damn, some fine rides here!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 4 2009, 09:14 PM~13485708
> *
> HERES MY BUILDS FOR THE YEAR  :biggrin:
> #7
> ...



god dam bro there all dope as f!#k !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 4 2009, 11:14 PM~13485708
> *
> HERES MY BUILDS FOR THE YEAR  :biggrin:
> #2
> ...



I'd love to see more of THIS Pancho......


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 5 2009, 03:58 PM~13489338
> *I'd love to see more of THIS Pancho......
> *


thats about all there is to see, its a slammer


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 5 2009, 04:53 PM~13489542
> *thats about all there is to see, its a slammer
> *


So there's no front shot of this??


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

cherry 64 is my fav


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

thanks for the comps. fellas  



> > HERES MY BUILDS FOR THE YEAR :biggrin:
> > #1
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 6 2009, 09:02 PM~13501073
> *thanks for the comps. fellas
> im sure it will be twice as nice :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Pancho that Caddy is sick bro... Thanks for sending those pics....


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

#1








#2








#3








#4








#5








#6


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

finally got the 1 and ONLY chrysler 5th ave done :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

amazing how much you changed that car homie..... job well done :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 7 2009, 11:17 PM~13513806
> *finally got the 1 and ONLY chrysler 5th ave done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



nice work bro sick pics too bro the first one and the one with it in the package looks good


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 6 2009, 08:02 PM~13501073
> *thanks for the comps. fellas
> im sure it will be twice as nice :biggrin:
> 
> ...



haha now you just really put presure on me to make it at least close to yours :biggrin: all your builds are nice bro inspiring you get down with details homie very glad your a part of t.s


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Apr 7 2009, 05:51 PM~13510535
> *#1
> 
> 
> ...


nice work bro that bird is gangster it lays hard


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

DAMN NICE RIDES IN HERE...BUT DEUCES I LIKE THAT STANG ALOT!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

thanks homies


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Apr 8 2009, 12:29 AM~13513927-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homies


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> #1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*MINIDREAMS INC. 2009 LINE UP ! *</span>

*#1 SILVER ROSE!*M.C.B.A. MEMBERS ONLY CADDY BUILD !

<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/MCBA%20BUILDOFF/101_3403.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*#2 PURPLE MIST ! *MY OLD SKOOL 70 IMPALA!

<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/101_3582.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*#3 ASSOCIATION LOVE!*

<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/67%20MOPAR/101_3719.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*#4 BROWN~EYE BOMBER !*

<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/53bomb/101_3768.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*#5 BLUE DREAM ! *MINIDREAMS PATTERN HOW~TO REGAL!

<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/MCBA%20BUILDOFF/101_3799.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*#6 <span style=\'colorurple\'>PLUM WHORE! *










*#7 EX-FED !* 2009 AUCTION BUILD !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

sick ass line up mini


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

mini bangs um out like a porn star ... lmao


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 11 2009, 12:08 AM~13544678
> *sick ass line up mini
> *


Impressive stuff for shure uffin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

NICE, NICE, NICE!!


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Blazester<span style=\'colorurple\'></span>

2nd for '09


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

#2 i think. i need to get to work!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

yea yea yea i know already..... :0 :0 :0 "He finished one?!?!?!"  

*#1 for 2009*










































:uh:


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 1 2009, 04:05 AM~13751929
> *yea yea yea i know already.....  :0  :0  :0  "He finished one?!?!?!"   *


Yeah, but it's strictly quality over quantity around here fella. And that lil racer certainly qualifies. Great work. I like the natural weathering.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

LOOKS GOOD DIRTY


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice work... :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 1 2009, 01:05 AM~13751929
> *yea yea yea i know already.....  :0  :0  :0  "He finished one?!?!?!"
> 
> #1 for 2009
> ...


It's about time lazy ass! :biggrin: 

Looks good bro!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

LOOKS GOOD, RO'. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: HERE IS MY FINISHED CUSTOM SCRATCHBUILT 1/16TH LOW ROD


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

that would be called perfection right there!!!!!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 1 2009, 12:18 PM~13755801
> *that would be called perfection right there!!!!!!
> *


I agree.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@May 1 2009, 12:37 AM~13752144
> *It's about time lazy ass!  :biggrin:
> 
> Looks good bro!
> *


 :tongue: waiting for u too homie


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 1 2009, 02:05 AM~13751929
> *yea yea yea i know already.....  :0  :0  :0  "He finished one?!?!?!"
> 
> #1 for 2009
> ...


LOOK'N GOOD BRO!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*HERES ANOTHER FOR ME....................HONDA ACCORD WAGON*


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

well it #1 for my son  
he is four years old :0 
with a little help from me, if he let me.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Mar 30 2009, 10:27 PM~13436871
> *:biggrin:
> 
> [#1]
> ...


[#3]


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

no 2 for 2009


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

builds are lookin good fellas :thumbsup: 




> HERES MY BUILDS FOR THE YEAR :biggrin:
> #8 :cheesy:


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)




----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

#4


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sick work everyone.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

*#4 FOR THE YEAR* :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

dunno wat # this is..


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 3 2009, 10:47 AM~13770937
> *builds are lookin good fellas :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 28 2009, 05:48 PM~13139009
> *#1
> 
> 
> ...


#3


























#4


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

phil


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

#2


































































:cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOOKS LIKE 2009 HAS BEEN A GOOD YEAR TO US BUILDERS SO FAR ! KEEP UP ALL THE REALLY NICE BUILDS EVERYONE !


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@May 3 2009, 11:08 AM~13770723
> *no 2 for 2009
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

*#5*FOR THE YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

*Sweet Dreams







































\*


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Really clean rides!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

#5


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> well it #1 for my son
> he is four years old :0
> with a little help from me, if he let me.
> 
> ...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

1 

















#2


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

heres one for this year


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

damn bro that monte is sick killer job :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dylopez (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 4 2009, 03:45 PM~14096362
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE MONTE :biggrin:


----------



## dylopez (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 29 2009, 09:49 PM~14042967
> *1
> 
> 
> ...


THAT '61 IS VERY NICE :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dylopez_@Jun 4 2009, 04:23 PM~14096736
> *THAT '61 IS VERY NICE :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 

Thanks...


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

mine for 09'

#1









#2









#3









#4








:biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 4 2009, 05:45 PM~14096362
> *
> 
> 
> ...


#3 i believe :biggrin:
sorry for the blurry pic, cam died right after this pic. ill have better pics tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

cool rides


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

#6


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

#7


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@May 30 2009, 06:44 AM~14045100
> *heres one for this year
> 
> 
> ...


i like this one looks like that car "SUNNY DELIGHT " hey doc good choice  :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

thanks man!!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

lol yea i kno ive been slackin but heres two


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Damn dade them are bad ass builds bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

2 MORE


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jun 27 2009, 10:09 PM~14317591
> *lol yea i kno ive been slackin but heres two
> 
> 
> ...



BaD ass work dade


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jun 27 2009, 07:09 PM~14317591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like this 70 vert fucker looks bad ass hell    

good job dade :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

#2*Sweetdreams
*
















My four year olds first build


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels+Jun 27 2009, 11:11 PM~14317609-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tanks homies i try :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phantomw351_@Jun 29 2009, 04:38 PM~14330368
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AL HOFFMAN WAS 1 OF MY FAVORITES.


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 4 2009, 08:27 AM~14378929
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 NICE BRO. U COMING TO THE JULY 26 SHOW
VAL Q


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phantomw351_@Jul 4 2009, 02:26 PM~14380263
> *NICE BRO.  U COMING TO THE JULY 26 SHOW
> VAL Q
> *


Where is is gonna be? I may try.


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 4 2009, 12:44 PM~14380331
> *Where is is gonna be? I may try.
> *


Melbourne Square Mall, Ford Community Room
1700 W. New Haven Ave
Melbourne, FL 32904
United States 7/25 and 7/26


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I may try to make it. I haven't been to a good model show since I moved to Florida


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey. Revell snap kit. Scalefinishes.com paint, Pegasus deep Daytons, fingernail decals for the trunk design. Thanks.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

i like that 60 wagon looks to sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@May 25 2009, 08:27 PM~13993518
> *6</span> for the year
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Jul 10 2009, 12:04 AM~14429614
> *6 for the year
> 
> 
> ...






:0 



you post that up in dynasty yet !



bitch looks bad boi!


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 4 2009, 08:27 AM~14378929
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thay's a bad ass 58


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

builds are lookin good fellas :thumbsup: 


HERES MY BUILDS FOR THE YEAR :biggrin: 

#8 :cheesy: 









#9









#10


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

^ youza buildin foo.............................. that line up is sick bro :biggrin: 








real nice work there


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 11 2009, 07:07 AM~14440325
> *^ youza buildin foo.............................. that line up is sick bro :biggrin:
> real nice work there
> *


TRUE X2


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

thanks fellas :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jul 11 2009, 05:06 AM~14441514
> *TRUE X2
> *


X-3!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 11 2009, 07:28 PM~14445505
> *X-3!!!
> *


X4


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

* #1*


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Jul 12 2009, 04:16 AM~14447762
> * #1
> 
> 
> ...


I _swear_ it looks 1:1 scale!!! Super-tight work homie!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

god damn those are some badass builds guys keep building them and will keep seeing them


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

finished up this weekend :biggrin: 


# 6 i think


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

also finished this up this weekend too



#7 i think


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 14 2009, 01:44 PM~14469837
> *also finished this up this weekend too
> #7 i think
> 
> ...


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

#5 for 09'


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :h5: :h5: :


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: BIG RING


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

finally finished the impala. I took these before I added the knockoffs but their in the last pic

















































when my printer is up and running this will be my tags









NOw I can finally get started on my toledo build...


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

heres 2 for me


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

#7


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Aug 24 2009, 05:59 PM~14866378
> *#8
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 this shit is tite! :thumbsup:


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

oh this is a bad mofoo right here, vary good job :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Sep 1 2009, 09:51 PM~14952580
> *#8
> 
> 
> ...





thats sick


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 19 2009, 02:50 PM~13936825
> *dunno wat # this is..
> 
> 
> ...



daaamn i love that monte u selling it? :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)




----------



## cadillacstyle1 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

#9


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Alot of nice builds done this year ! I hope to get the chance to finish another 1 by 2010 but my time is short lived right now ! You guys keep doing what you do and posting up your builds of 2009!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 1 2009, 08:02 PM~14953472
> *daaamn i love that monte u selling it? :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


thanx alot bro.i sold it a while back homie. its in hawaii, mista gonzo owns it now.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 3 2009, 09:16 PM~14976364
> *thanx alot bro.i sold it a while back homie. its in hawaii, mista gonzo owns it now.
> *



WELL SHIT U BETTER GET TO IT AND BUILD ANOTHER 1  :biggrin: 

keep em coming dawg ,i need to finish the 10 i have already started,, i start 1 and then when i paint a car i prep a model to spray it too nx thing u knw i have 10 unfinished projects :uh: :angry: ill post some up when they are done lets c if my shitty camera wrks


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Sep 3 2009, 10:00 PM~14974869
> *#10</span>*


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

#6


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Sep 13 2009, 08:01 PM~15068651
> *#6
> 
> 
> ...






real nice whip :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Sep 4 2009, 04:00 AM~14974869
> *#9
> 
> 
> ...


Nice stuff Coast


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

#1








#2








#3








:biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Sep 14 2009, 03:21 PM~15077535
> *#1
> 
> 
> ...



trucks are lookin' good!


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

thanks homie, i appreciate the comment. those are my very first builds, still working on some in my thread.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Sep 1 2009, 09:51 PM~14952580
> *<span style=\'colorurple\'>VERY NICE. *


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

49 MERCURY LIME ICE


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

Dr. GREEN THUMB


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Sep 28 2009, 02:15 PM~15209340
> *Dr. GREEN THUMB
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!! LOOKS GOOD BRO!


----------



## HTown (Sep 21, 2009)

That orange GTO is something serious! It has my vote so far, but everyone good work.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

She's done, here's some good outdoor shots


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

#7


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

LOOKIN' GOOD FRANK.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Oct 26 2009, 06:09 PM~15471750
> *LOOKIN' GOOD FRANK.
> *


THANKS JEROME!!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillacstyle1_@Sep 2 2009, 01:43 PM~14957180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how do u shoot your flakes?
do u use hok sg 100 reduced with flake added?


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

<span style='color:blue'>#5


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:biggrin: 
#12


----------



## curbside (Apr 16, 2009)

*THE POKER*


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

man that green van is BAD AZZ.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

i just now saw this forum so this is CHEVYGUYS 09 LINE UP
#1









#2









#3









#4









#5

























#6

























#7 is not done yet but it will be done this year.









i will have #7 done in like another couple of weeks.(i hope) lol


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

^^^TTT 

Allot of GREAT stuff inhere....


----------



## laron abram (Nov 1, 2009)

I also have to say the lac is hella tyte, this is Laron abram from Norwalk,ca I will try to make the Victorville show commin' this month of november. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## laron abram (Nov 1, 2009)

dogg you do clean work, I like your style, im feeling that 57' chevy rag, soon as a get a digital cam ohh it on and krackin' like some butt cheeks! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curbside_@Nov 1 2009, 05:53 AM~15527102
> *THE POKER
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: THIS IS ONE WICKED VAN!!!


----------



## curbside (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanck..guys..


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

#13


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*MINIDREAMS INC. 2009 LINE UP ! *</span>

*#1 SILVER ROSE!*M.C.B.A. MEMBERS ONLY CADDY BUILD !

<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/MCBA%20BUILDOFF/101_3403.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*#2 PURPLE MIST ! *MY OLD SKOOL 70 IMPALA!

<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/101_3582.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*#3 ASSOCIATION LOVE!*

<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/67%20MOPAR/101_3719.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*#4 BROWN~EYE BOMBER !*

<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/53bomb/101_3768.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*#5 BLUE DREAM ! *MINIDREAMS PATTERN HOW~TO REGAL!

<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/MCBA%20BUILDOFF/101_3799.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*#6 <span style=\'colorurple\'>PLUM WHORE! *










*#7 EX-FED !* 2009 AUCTION BUILD !










*#8 BASKET CASE !* M.C.B.A. bug build off


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:cheesy: :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

not sure what # this is


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya homies the builds are all lookin sick.. nice ass work on them all... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 10 2009, 08:03 AM~15619036
> *
> 
> 
> ...



someone should build a 1:1 of that van, cus that shit looks hard homie :0 great job uffin:


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

41 CHEVY


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Nov 10 2009, 11:18 PM~15630039
> *41 CHEVY
> 
> 
> ...


this is one of the sweetest trokitas  i've seen so far great job aj


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Nov 1 2009, 11:44 PM~15532082
> *#14</span>
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

builds are lookin good fellas :thumbsup: 


HERES MY BUILDS FOR THE YEAR :biggrin: 

#12 :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

^^ #12 :biggrin:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Sweet nice Number 12 ! Great !!!!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0 your whole lineup is off the hook pancho :0  

and nice job on the regal conversion coast :thumbsup:


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

*#6 PLUM WHORE! *










POST THIS ON THE TWO DOOR LAC PAGE


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> *#6 PLUM WHORE! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

THIS IS CLEAN


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

TTT


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

the truck i just got done with for the DYNASTY M.C.C. BUILD OFF.


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jul 18 2009, 11:30 PM~14515501
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT SITE IS THIS??


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 16 2009, 08:52 PM~15685492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MORE PIX??


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

Big up's to all u guy's, everything in here is realy good. Keep them coming.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

this thread is on fire! everybody has an arsonal of heated build's...
Pancho is a fuckin Quiet mad Man...his shit is fuckin nuclear!
09 is not over yet, 12 radical builds? (some people type) and some actually 
build!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Nov 29 2009, 10:41 AM~15811549
> *WHAT SITE IS THIS??
> *



http://www.acme.com/licensemaker/ :thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

one more for the year


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94+Nov 29 2009, 06:46 AM~15811570-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks markie I plan on getting 2 maybe 3 more done  :biggrin:


----------



## kbarrera (Dec 27, 2008)

how do u post pics on her


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kbarrera_@Nov 30 2009, 07:16 PM~15825091
> *how do u post pics on her
> *


photobucket


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Dec 1 2009, 02:09 PM~15835482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

#8[/COLOR]


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*MINIDREAMS INC. 2009 LINE UP ! *</span>

*#1 SILVER ROSE!*M.C.B.A. MEMBERS ONLY CADDY BUILD !

<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/MCBA%20BUILDOFF/101_3403.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*#2 PURPLE MIST ! *MY OLD SKOOL 70 IMPALA!

<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/101_3582.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*#3 ASSOCIATION LOVE!*

<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/67%20MOPAR/101_3719.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*#4 BROWN~EYE BOMBER !*

<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/53bomb/101_3768.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*#5 BLUE DREAM ! *MINIDREAMS PATTERN HOW~TO REGAL!

<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/MCBA%20BUILDOFF/101_3799.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*#6 <span style=\'colorurple\'>PLUM WHORE! *










*#7 EX-FED !* 2009 AUCTION BUILD !










*#8 BASKET CASE !* M.C.B.A. bug build off 










*#9 PENITENTIARY DREAMS!*


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

^^^Nice stuff inhere


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

:cheesy: IM LOVIN THE TURNOUT OF THE CAPRICE :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Mar 17 2009, 09:13 AM~13303977
> *heres my second one for the year homies(STR-8 HOOD)... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


you got close ups of the interior, and the under side? I cant make out what's 
going on in the back seat? :biggrin:


----------



## texicanz (Dec 2, 2009)

my first 2009 import car build


----------



## LIL_E03 (Sep 28, 2009)

Jus a couple mo slabs made


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

As usual I merely managed to add more projects then completions, but I did finish a few.

new 49 merc, has its issues but I'm happy with it









55 bel air "heavy flake"









63 impala "lyme tyme"

















61 impala "tail scrapper"

















60 impala "boulevard bruiser"

























67 impala "orange sickle"









67 impala "mirage"









69 riviera "dusty rose"

















67 continental "the godfather" I built this one for my first trip to the NNL Nationals in Toledo

































well thats all folks

Phil


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

Topics comin to a close eh? i dont wanna be the last one to post in here!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

damn they were all dope too many tight builds ,,i really enjoyed these :cheesy: 





































































ill post some pics up later


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

What I've done in 2009  

78 El Camino "Red Hustler"


























64 Impala "Piece of Shit "(because i am really unhappy with result)

































65 Impala "Sour Apple"

























62 Impala "Paradise 6-2"



























;D










And some stuff for next year
















(I need stock SS-tires for this one, if anyone would offer me some for free, PM me  )


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

im not posting them all but i built 26 cars this year


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

Where do u get the fleetwood models im a beginner n want 2 start off wit sumthin that would make u say DAMN haha


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AZs finest13_@Dec 26 2009, 02:24 AM~16092399
> *Where do u get the fleetwood models im a beginner n want 2 start off wit sumthin that would make u say DAMN haha
> *


both shows i took that lac to had everyone saying damm


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Dec 26 2009, 08:19 AM~16092826
> *both shows i took that lac to had everyone saying damm
> *


i bet shit. but where could i buy 1 tho


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Dec 25 2009, 01:06 PM~16088077
> *im not posting them all but i built 26 cars this year
> 
> 
> ...


I like all those, well, even the last one looks good, even though donks arent my style. Sick concept though.


----------

